
Show HN: List of React state management tools - grassfedcode
https://github.com/cs01/react-state-management-tools/blob/master/README.md
======
dvddgld
MobX has been great to me on small projects, but I’ve heard the magic can lead
to problems down the road. Has anyone ran into these problems?

I’ve also noticed some of the noteworthy React guys have been turning away
from redux lately. I guess nowhere is safe haha. What’s everyone here using at
the moment?

~~~
grassfedcode
I've been using Stator[0] which uses a global JavaScript object with get(),
set(), and connectComponentState() methods that selectively call setState() on
components that connect to the global state.

It has worked really well for me on a 5k+ LOC frontend to gdb called
gdbgui[1]. It's performant, but perhaps more importantly, it matches my mental
model of how the code works (essentially a global setState, can log changes to
the console, do type checking, etc.) so I can work more efficiently. Stator
was originally part of gdbgui, but since the pattern worked so well for me I
extracted it into its own library.

[0] [https://github.com/cs01/stator](https://github.com/cs01/stator)

[1] [https://github.com/cs01/gdbgui](https://github.com/cs01/gdbgui)

~~~
dvddgld
I like this approach, going to try it out! Thanks for sharing and for
releasing good open source software (gdbgui looks great)!

